# Low Resource Firewall?



## ~Vel (Apr 22, 2006)

Does anyone know of a good one out there? i'm currently using zone alarm but as i look at it right now its vsmon.exe process is taking 59 megs of my 512 ram and escalating... and the client is taking 10 while its just in the tray.. @[email protected]


----------



## tsSecure (Feb 5, 2006)

Try Norton Persoanl Firewall or Kerio Personal Firewall 4
www.symantec.com www.sunbelt-software.com


----------



## ~Vel (Apr 22, 2006)

i've tried norton... it annoyed me all too much @[email protected] i'll check into kerio though.. thanks for the suggestions

EDIT: checked for some reviews on kerio, some said it didnt pass shields up, so its a no go for me... anybody else know something thats low resource?


----------



## ~Vel (Apr 22, 2006)

eh.. excuse the double post but the edit button seems to be hiding or something... anyways i've found an alternative, friend recommended it. ghostwall and a beta version of appdefender... its working great, it passed shields up except for the ping (which i dont see as being a big deal considering everything else passed). the best thing is... ITS ONLY TAKING SEVEN MEGS! ...simply lovely.. you cant go wrong with that trade off, no? (and now the edit button showed for this post... wtfork?


----------



## Ignition (Jun 17, 2005)

Is Norton firewall low resource ??

Seem to be having trouble with Kerip KPF4


----------



## ~Vel (Apr 22, 2006)

mm not to what i'm aware of =/


----------



## Squashman (Apr 14, 2005)

R-Firewall
http://www.r-firewall.com/


----------



## tsSecure (Feb 5, 2006)

Desktop firewall from Webroot


----------



## dorts (Mar 17, 2006)

My ZoneAlarm is working GREAT!! I check my mem usage its only 10MB!! What's wrong with yours? I heard ZoneAlarm has bad memory leak although I don't see it on my com. Not sure. Are you using ur computer as a server? Or maybe p2p or bittorrent? Try shutting it down and opening it again.


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

*Best place for a firewall*

You have to step back a minute and think of the best place on the network to put a firewall. Think about it, any firewall that is running on a PC will take up resources... so wouldn't we want the firewall off of the PC all together? I would think so. What I have done is put a router out in between my PC and the ISP. This allows for two things, one I have NAT which gives me a private IP address and two, most newer routers come with a built in firewall (albeit some more configurable than others) I always suggest this as the best route for a firewall. Norton Internet Security and McAfee whatever are popular, but they are resource hogs and I don't find them useful as they pose a million questions to the user that the user may not be able to answer... so then the user basically allows all connetions because they don't know what they are allowing. (This only goes for some, some know how to use it and it may work ok for them).


----------



## cjessee (Aug 22, 2005)

Ignition said:


> Is Norton firewall low resource ??
> 
> Seem to be having trouble with Kerip KPF4



In no way, shape or form is Norton firewall low resource.


----------

